# Catfish Supreme



## Haute Pursuit

This is some of the best catfish I ever had. The wife and I ate it 2 nights in a row. Serve over rice, dirty rice or pasta. Bon Apetit!

*Catfish Supreme*​​ 

2 lbs *Catfish* fillets

Cajun *Blackenening seasoning* (Paul Prudhomes)

Hellman's *mayo*

*Butter*

1 Cup Sliced fresh *Mushrooms*

½ Cup chopped *Parsley*

1 Cup sliced *Green Onions*

1 ½ pounds peeled and deveined medium *Shrimp*

2 cans *Cream of Shrimp* soup

*Cayenne pepper* and *Louisiana Hot Sauce* to taste



1. Season catfish well on both sides with blackened seasoning then spread a thin layer of mayo on both sides of each fillet. Cover and refrigerate for 1 hour.



2. In a large skillet heat 2 Tbsp butter until it starts to sizzle. Sear the fish fillets on both sides (don't cook all the way through) and remove to a large baking dish.



3. In the same skillet add 2 more Tbsp butter and then add the mushrooms, parsley and green onions. When this cooks down some add the shrimp. When the shrimp start turning a little pink reduce the heat to low and add the 2 cans of shrimp soup (the shrimp will finish cooking in the oven). Season to taste with Cayenne pepper & Hot sauce. Stir well to combine and ladle this mixture over the fish fillets.



4. Bake at 375 degrees for 30 minutes.


----------



## TXPalerider

Most AWESOME recipe Blake. I had it tonight served over a bed of white rice.


For those of you thinking about making this, it's about as easy a recipe as there is. Very simple!! Also, don't be afraid to add a little extra spice. I held off, fearing it to spicey for my 3 and 5 year old, but, it was not a problem. Very mild. I did coat mine with Louisiana Hot Sauce though.

MMMMMM!! Two thumbs up!!


----------



## Haute Pursuit

How come you didn't call me? LOL Glad you liked it... one of our favorites.


----------



## yim11

This is a GREAT recipe!!! Thanks! We've made it a couple of times now, first as instructed, second time used Talapia caught at Fairfield and crabmeat with the shrimp in the sauce. Crabmeat really adds something to it! I can't wait to try this sauce with some crawfish tails and crab!


----------



## texasGG

Really good recipe!


----------



## Thunder

It's been a great year on the water so far and I have lots of trout. I think I will try this one with some nice fat trout fillets.


----------



## fishchaser2

Tried the receipt using trout, everything else as listed --- it is definitely a repeat dish. I'd put it with the menu items in the sea food resturants. I like the comment about crab meat with the shrimp --- variations are limited to the imagination, but what is listed is excellent.


----------



## brazman

I tried this one time and I'm hooked now...only now the HEBs in my area in Austin don't carry Cream of Shrimp all of a sudden. I guess I cooked it back in July or August, and haven't seen a single can since then. Any heads up on where I can find some?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Haute Pursuit

We had to ask the HEB manager to stock it for us which he did. The wife bought 12 cans of it the last time she was there.


----------



## brazman

Thanks, Haute, good idea. I'll do it this afternoon!


----------



## RAYSOR

Haute used your recipe today its awsome taste like a Pappadeuux meal served over rice, the only thing I am going to add is lemon wedges. The crabmeat sounded good also, you could serve this when folks come over they will think I am a gourmet cook. Thanks again Ray


----------



## kim e cooper

HP this is one great dish i used kittes like you said and it was great the smell in the kitchen was great to glad we had all this rain to give time to find your recipes. Will do it again real soon Thank you sir!!!!


----------



## kim e cooper

Forgot one thing i used crawfish i did not have any shrimp.


----------



## rynochop

I may have to make this this weekend. Whats the point of the Mayo?


----------



## oldpro

Haute Pursuit said:


> We had to ask the HEB manager to stock it for us which he did. The wife bought 12 cans of it the last time she was there.


The Kroger at Brazos Bend Shopping Center on Hway 59 in Rosenberg has the Campbells Cream of Shrimp soup in stock. That's the same center with the big Academy store - and Spec's.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

rynochop said:


> I may have to make this this weekend. Whats the point of the Mayo?


The mayo gives the fish some nice color when searing it and it adds flavor to the sauce.


----------



## MrsTroutsnot

We love this recipe, Blake, and have made it several times for company...


----------



## Bluiis

Excellent recipe, extra shrimp and mushrooms makes it even better.


----------



## Bukmstr

I made this last nite and it was awesome!


----------



## willeye

:headknock


Haute Pursuit said:


> This is some of the best catfish I ever had. The wife and I ate it 2 nights in a row. Serve over rice, dirty rice or pasta. Bon Apetit!
> 
> *Catfish Supreme*​
> 2 lbs *Catfish* fillets
> 
> Cajun *Blackenening seasoning* (Paul Prudhomes)
> 
> Hellman's *mayo*
> 
> *Butter*
> 
> 1 Cup Sliced fresh *Mushrooms*
> 
> ½ Cup chopped *Parsley*
> 
> 1 Cup sliced *Green Onions*
> 
> 1 ½ pounds peeled and deveined medium *Shrimp*
> 
> 2 cans *Cream of Shrimp* soup
> 
> *Cayenne pepper* and *Louisiana Hot Sauce* to taste
> 
> 1. Season catfish well on both sides with blackened seasoning then spread a thin layer of mayo on both sides of each fillet. Cover and refrigerate for 1 hour.
> 
> 2. In a large skillet heat 2 Tbsp butter until it starts to sizzle. Sear the fish fillets on both sides (don't cook all the way through) and remove to a large baking dish.
> 
> 3. In the same skillet add 2 more Tbsp butter and then add the mushrooms, parsley and green onions. When this cooks down some add the shrimp. When the shrimp start turning a little pink reduce the heat to low and add the 2 cans of shrimp soup (the shrimp will finish cooking in the oven). Season to taste with Cayenne pepper & Hot sauce. Stir well to combine and ladle this mixture over the fish fillets.
> 
> 4. Bake at 375 degrees for 30 minutes.


:headknock


----------



## DPElite

where do you get the Cream of Shrimp soup just asking cause i have never heard or seen it in the store


----------



## sea ray

Looks good, thanks for posting


----------



## Bocephus

willeye said:


> :headknock
> 
> :headknock


You're gonna get a headache if you keep doing that...


----------



## lowensome1866

The entire family loved this!! Might even be a new favorite that everyone can agree on.


----------



## JPO

we made this tonite with some fresh redfish and it was amazing!!! thanks for the post


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Glad all you guys liked it.. It is one we cook regularly  Even Freon cooks it now and then for his buddy Willeye! LOL


----------



## oldpro

This is an awesome recipe. I made it with redfish last night and the wife and I both loved it. Thanks for sharing. I can't wait to make it with some of those Colorado River blue cats when they start running this winter.


----------



## Bocephus

I made it last night also, with trout filets, and some small/medium shrimp......MMMMMMMMM GOOD !!!!

Holy Cow...what a recipe. I can guarantee this will be a regular meal at my house !


----------



## willeye

once again:headknock:headknock.


----------



## oldpro

We had to try it again with some redfish. I didn't have any shrimp, but I had picked a mess of crabs and used the claw meat in place of the shrimp. The wife thought that was even better than with the shrimp. Next time I'll use both. It really is an outstanding recipe.


----------



## txjoker

I saw an episode of _Good Eats_ where Alton was cooking flounder. He added *cooked* rice to the bottom of a casserole dish, layered the fish on top and then added a cheese sauce over it. Even though the rice was cooked, it absorbed some of the cheese sauce. I wonder if this recipe could be modified to include more sauce or if what is here is already enough?






This is the video link. The recipe where he adds the rice starts at 3:10 min.


----------



## bassguitarman

DPElite said:


> where do you get the Cream of Shrimp soup just asking cause i have never heard or seen it in the store


I ordered mine from Amazon. The cans arrived quickly and in perfect condition. I could not find it locally.


----------



## TXPalerider

I know Kroger and HEB have it,


----------



## bb1234

I was just looking for a great recipe for bake or broil. The fam told me "enough frying!" Gonna give it a shot! :texasflag


----------



## Hullahopper

I made some up last night and it was a smash hit! Thanks for sharing! Kroger does indeed stock the shrimp soup.


----------



## RB II

Just finished it off last night. Wow, even for leftovers it was awesome. Definitely a "fine dining" style meal. I used ling with mine and it was great.


----------



## texasGG

Made this with some fresh Tilapia we caught and it was outstanding. One of the best recipes on 2cool.


----------



## Ontherocks

Cooked a batch tonight and served it over "Garry's Cajun Dirty Rice" recipe. It was awesome! I wasn't sure about the mayo, but I followed the recipe exactly - and it worked! Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## DEXTER

Going to try this tonight. Could not find the Cream of Shrimp in any grocery stores up here so on a whilm when to Wal-Mart and they had it. It was pricy though at $7.00 a can.


----------



## ratherbefishin

Cooked this last night.... It was AMAZING!!! Everyone loved it!!!


----------



## brazman

Can't find cream of shrimp? Me either. Try cream of mushroom or celery, and add extra shrimp in the dish. Or try half cream of celery and half shrimp bisque or even lobster bisque. Will it be different? Yeah. Will it still be awesome?...yeah ;-)


----------



## bassguitarman

DEXTER said:


> Going to try this tonight. Could not find the Cream of Shrimp in any grocery stores up here so on a whilm when to Wal-Mart and they had it. It was pricy though at $7.00 a can.


Ouch! Amazon is $2.34/can, 12 can case, shipped free:

http://www.amazon.com/Campbells-Whi...T1ZQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1302556169&sr=8-1


----------



## DEXTER

My bad on the price of the Cream of Shrimp price. I misunderstood the wife. It was a little over $7 for 4 cans and not $7 a can.

Made a double batch friday night and it was a hit with my family. I give it 5 stars. We ate one batch friday night over dirty rice and the other batch sat. night over white rice. My opinion was the hot spices in the dirty rice amplified the Lousiana hot sauce. It was hot! That over white rice was perfect. Thanks agian for the recipe.


----------



## Bocephus

I'm bumping this one up...some of our newer members need to try this !!! :bounce:


----------



## Ruthless53

Thanks Bocephus....I have used alot of recipes from here and have never seen this one. I have some fresh tilapia im gonna try this out with very soon!!!!! SOUNDS AMAZING!!!


----------



## Barbossa's 1st Mate

My wife found some cream of shrimp soup at Walmart's this past Sunday. I've got 4 WB on the half shell I'm gonna grill with cajun seasoning and then POUR on the sauce. If it tastes half as good as it sounds, it's gonna be great!


----------



## threeredfish

*this rocks...*

just got done making this, top quality recipe. made some jalp. corn bread also.....


----------



## charlie23

anyone tried this on redfish filet before?


----------



## oldpro

I've used this recipe with several with large redfish filets and it has always turned out great. I also stole part of this recipe for another one that my family really likes. I heat the cream of shrimp soup in a skillet or sauce pan with shrimp added, and a hearty touch of the Slap Ya' Mama in the white can to taste. Cook for 10 minutes until the added shrimp is done. I put this over redfish blackened with Paul Prudhomme's Blackened Redfish Seasoning. Really good and quick to prepare.


----------



## texasdave

*Adapted*

This recipe adapts well. My wife is allergic to shrimp and avacados so I am constantly adjusting recipes. This works great with crab, crawfish and mushrooms. Used cream of celery over rice.

Texasdave


----------



## charlie23

yah i might substitute mushroom for oyster..


----------



## charlie23

i noticed there's an instruction on the COS to add a can of milk with the cream of shrimp, yall did that or skipped it?


----------



## Haute Pursuit

charlie23 said:


> i noticed there's an instruction on the COS to add a can of milk with the cream of shrimp, yall did that or skipped it?


no milk


----------



## RLwhaler

Awesome recipe!! Thanks a bunch Haute Pursuit!! 

I didn't have crawfish,so I substitute with 1 pound of mussels instead.
Served over long grain jasmine rice grown in the Himalayan mountain.


----------



## lx22f/c

Great recipe thanks. 


Sent from lola my personal assistant.


----------



## LaserLine

That's a gift that'll keep on giving. We will keep this recipe stored away in a safe place. Thank you so much for sharing this. It was really good. However, I ate so much that I think my stomach is gonna pop.


----------



## saltwater4life

*fantastic recipe!*

Ive been reading this recipe for a while now and seeing all the responses was slowly pulling me in to try it, but i was still hesitant due to the "cream of shrimp", just sounds nasty. I finally tried it and lemme tell ya, haute pursuit, green to ya for this one! i tweeked it a little, added sauted diced green and red bell pepper, diced tomatoes, and used cilantro instead of parsley. Fantastic dinner! Served over white rice, will be a regular in my household now

S4L


----------



## whackmaster

Cooked it this afternoon for Dinner and no one had any complaints..Thanks


----------



## mywifeshusband

Wicked good Beau


----------



## slabnabbin

The best recipe I have tried off 2cool! Thanks


----------



## mywifeshusband

Just had to get this back where its easy to find Beau


----------



## jendruschb

*A kicker*

Add fresh pico de gayo over the fish before the shrimp sauce goes on.... Once done cooking drizzle with shredded cheese and let sit... Thank me later. Was a Super Bowl hit.


----------



## Chase4556

Saw this on the home page, and it reminded me that I wanted to try it. I made it per the recipe, except I used zacs ***** blacken rub, and put it over white rice. Man it was great!

Made a pecan pie per my grandmas recipe for dinner. I ate like a king tonight!


----------



## whalerguy28

I'm going to have to send this one back up to the top, just cooked it for the wife and girls and it was freaking killer. Good job on the recipe OP, even though is was from 2007 lol!!!


----------



## GunDog

Made it last night, and it was wonderful. Husband ate until he was miserable. This one is going in the recipe box.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Can't believe this thread is still going but it is a killer recipe for any white meat fish. Glad you guys like it as much as I do!


----------



## live2fish247

Best recipe I've gotten off 2cool so far!

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Choo43

Fixed it tonight, buddy it is a keeper. GREAT!!


----------



## Captain Dave

*Asian Style*

Another shout out to Haute for bringing this Recipe aboard. I made it again last night with an Asian twist.

Sub the Blackening powder to Chinese Five Spice

Sub the Kewpie Mayo with Kewpie Wasabi Mayo

Grapeseed Oils for the Sear

Shiitake Shrooms

Added some white wine while sauteing the shrooms n Parsley

One can Cream asparagus n one Can Cream of Shrimp


----------



## FishBurd27

dad gummit, I guess I'm gonna have to break down and give this a shot..


----------



## Camcopelin

*Flounder & redfish*

Man have cooked this a dozen times but this weekend cought some flounder and redfish and cooked it last night with them. Dang make you hurt yourself lol. Thanks 2 coolers.


----------



## Camcopelin

*Flounder & redfish*

And finished


----------



## mywifeshusband

Making 2 pans of this tomorrow 1 pan for us and 1 pan for a co worker of my wife. Beau


----------



## RLwhaler

Man, ya'll brought this back up! It is that time again....Making this tomorrow.


----------



## JMG_TX

Will be trying this very soon. Looks Delicious!


----------



## RLwhaler

Finally! Did something a little different this time.

Wild caught Langostino Lobster Tails
scallop,mussel, calamari,shrimps.


----------



## JMG_TX

Very happy with this. Was great will do it again. Thanks!


----------



## Bayduck

*1st Time !*

HS'er loved it !

Will be back with more of everything .

Thanks a ton !


----------



## Cowboy1uhB

Just made this for the kids and it was a major hit.
My substitutions based on availability....
Swai instead of catfish. I was being a cheap arse...still good though
Steamboat Bill's creole seasoning...all I had. I should have cut it with cayenne. A little on the salty side.

Definitely a keeper.


----------



## MrsTroutsnot

Made it again earlier this week, and always makes me think of you Blake (Haute Pursuit)...One of the best ever shared recipes on this board!!


----------



## Part Timer

bookmarked


----------



## Tealman

Made it this weekend with some fresh specks and shrimp and it was great as always!


----------



## Part Timer

Ok made it this weekend. Blackened chicken instead of fish (i know i know, but the wife wont eat fish, still working on it). 

Man oh man. If you haven't tried this recipe, TRY IT! Big thanks to the OP. This is my new go to dinner.


----------



## mywifeshusband

We used crawfish instead of shrimp and added some beststop seasoning and OMG it was good. Beau


----------

